# Custom 1x12 Cab Build



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*Next Gen Cabs - Cab Building Log*

Just finished this custom 1x12 build for a customer. I had a lot of fun testing it out.

Box joints on 11/16" 18mm Baltic Birch Plywood. Corners rounded and ready to be sanded and prepped for tolex.








Black Taurus (Mesa Style) tolex.








Tight and straight grill cloth with a speaker directivity modifier added at the customer's request.








Loaded with an Eminence CV-75.








Customer asked for "speaker filter foam" to be stapled loosely inside the box. I thought it was a weird request, but it certainly didn't negatively impact the sound.








Finished Product (back). Customer requested a standard 1/4" jack on a closed back.








Finished Product (front). The chrome hardware accents the grill cloth nicely.








I'm sad to see this one go because it sounds killer! That CV-75 worked well in this enclosure. I might just build a second cab like this for myself (that's tempting all too often).


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow! now that is some nice work!
Well done bud.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

bzrkrage said:


> Wow! now that is some nice work!
> Well done bud.


Thanks! It has taken a long time to get to this point and I've made a lot of mistakes along the way, but I'm confident in my technique now. I feel there's no room for error if I'm going to charge people money for my work, so I cut no corners and am very meticulous about every square inch.

I'm workin' on a "black beast" for a customer right now. An all black 2x12 loaded with Celestion G12T-75s and designed for very tight bass response. My roots are in metal so I can't wait to test it out! I'll post some pictures of it when I'm done...


----------

